# Clearing up a few confusions...



## JSaad (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm a 25 year old student on the verge of finishing up a BS in Criminal Justice. Ideally, I would like to work as a police officer for the state of Massachusetts (MBTA, State University, State PO, Town PO, Corrections).

I've been lurking here for the better part of 2 months and I've reached a couple of confusions that I would like to have cleared up:

1. Has the ability to "self-sponsor" been eliminated from MPTC acedemies? I've read mixed answers to this question in different threads.

2. How could I go about getting sponsored? Would this honor only be obtained after taking the civil service exam and being hired by a PD? Are there any colleges that send sponsor PO's?

3. Would it be wise to obtain my LTC at this point in the process?

Thanks in advance for the kind and helpful responses. As a veteran poster of another forum, I know the frustrations of repetition.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

JSaad said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a 25 year old student on the verge of finishing up a BS in Criminal Justice. Ideally, I would like to work as a police officer for the state of Massachusetts (MBTA, State University, State PO, Town PO, Corrections).
> 
> I've been lurking here for the better part of 2 months and I've reached a couple of confusions that I would like to have cleared up:
> 
> ...


And welcome to Masscops.


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes Congrats on getting your degree. It probably wouldn't hurt to try and apply for a dispatching job and start working on your masters while you try and get hired full time. In a lot of the towns, this is a good way to get your foot in the door and earn some decent money out of college. Also, if you can't quite get into the full time academy right away, consider the reserve police academy just to get a little more education and it looks pretty good on a resume even if it may be a joke compared to the real academy.


----------



## JSaad (Mar 9, 2009)

Gentleman, the alacrity is appreciated. 

As I look at the different job postings, I see a preference in "academy trained" candidates here in the forums and via the web. This has lead me to the impression that:

1. - PD's are looking to save money by avoiding the cost of sending new hires to the academy. 
2. - There are enough trained candidates to enable PD's the ability to exercise that preference.

Are These fair assumptions? And if so, how are these academies still up and running?

Not to sound pessimistic, but I'm beginning to feel as though college may have been the easy part. I will take deeper look into the suggestions provided here. The goal is to improve my marketability and I'll do whatever it takes.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't have the heart to pounce on this kid; he's respectful, genuine, and realistic...his timing is a bit off to be inquiring about getting on but....one of the few newbie inquiry threads that is all of these.

Welcome to MassCops, JSaad.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

And on top of what Obie said JSaid stated in his post that he was smart enough to READ!! and I'm guessing research before he posted!

Welco.......


I cant bring myself to type the full word but you get the idea!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

JSaad said:


> Not to sound pessimistic, but I'm beginning to feel as though college may have been the easy part..


And who says colleges don't turn out critical thinkers anymore.. 

You do have a good approach JSaad... Welcome.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

:uc: 

This love-fest is making me puke! CLEAN MY COMPUTER SCREEN BOOT!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMFAO!! Rock!! I knew when I saw you post the love fest was OVER!


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

JSaad said:


> Gentleman, the alacrity is appreciated.
> 
> As I look at the different job postings, I see a preference in "academy trained" candidates here in the forums and via the web. This has lead me to the impression that:
> 
> ...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats on the degree...but remember, if you get a job - don't use words your supervisor is gonna have to look up!


----------



## Charlie (Mar 9, 2009)

Consider the Law Enforcement Certificate Program (LECP) to be run through MPTC August 3, 2009 in Boylston. You will need a Municipal Police Department Chief of Police to sponsor you and the fee is currently $ 2, 500.00. Test date is in Randolph May 30, 2009 10:00am. This program is for those who have essentially completed their Associates Degree in CJ and so the Academy is then 16 weeks long, due to graduate November 20, 2009.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

what i dont get is how any of the times the self sponsor issue has come up, the answer could be interpreted as ambiguous in any way. it seems to me that that has to be one of the clearest answers in teh archives.

no matter, bravo for searching and a well written first post. you couldnt have picked a worse time to get on in ma. unless your a perfect civil service candidate and knock the cs test out of the park, its just not looking too good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

JSaad said:


> Gentleman, the alacrity is appreciated.
> 
> As I look at the different job postings, I see a preference in "academy trained" candidates here in the forums and via the web. This has lead me to the impression that:
> 
> ...


I added my thoughts in your quote, and italicised the last part because you quite clearly understand the predicament you are in. I have personally been at this for close to 6 years now. I am just now on the verge of being hired, in spite of the economic breakdown, and it has been a struggle from the start. There really isn't any advice I can give except to find a way to get a chief to sponsor you, live in your mom's basement, and then take your Mass academy to another state.

edit: I am still trying to figure out what alacrity means. If you put that in a report, your sergeant will probably choke you someday.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

5-0 said:


> I am still trying to figure out what alacrity means.


+1 I had to look it up,

alac·ri·ty  Pronunciation: \ə-ˈla-krə-tē\ Function: _noun_ Etymology: Latin _alacritas,_ from _alacr-, alacer_ lively, eager Date: 15th century *:* promptness in response *:* cheerful readiness <accepted the invitation with _alacrity_>


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmmmm... alacrity. You learn something new everyday, thanks TRPDiesel. I've been wondering what that meant. JSaab, someone learned how to use a thesaurus in college haha.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Throwing out words like that is difficult for those of us that are still trying to achieve some level of Quinn Benefits.
I guess that I should have paid attention in ENG102. On second thought I would still rather look it up.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> You're right obie - JSaad came off as respectful and my whacker-radar isn't going off. He's one of the few good newbies on masscops. I can't even call him a n00b. Newbie is entirely appropriate in this capacity. n00bs are just d-bags, JSaad is not (so far).
> 
> Welcome to masscops JSaad.


Hey Obs. Whats that say about us? Both you and I have put in a few posts, "I am still a n00b here, but" and LM never stood up for us and called us "Newbies!"

I think he still thinks of us as n00bs!

Thats just mean LM! and insensitive too!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mtc hit the nail on the head, dispatch really helps you to get your foot in the door.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

MTC was also right about getting on the job somewhere else then seeking a lateral. I've heard of guys who put in for Provincetown PD and got hired. It's civil service but due to the low pay and high cost of living, few apply there. After a year or so they seek lateral transfers and have been successful.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

JSaad said:


> I've been lurking here for the better part of 2 months and I've reached a couple of confusions that I would like to have cleared up:quote]
> 
> wow, tough crowd!!!! lol, I will duck now to avoid a missile coming my way!!unk:


----------



## tf4101 (Oct 5, 2008)

Where are you from? Out here in western mass a lot of small towns have a large number of part time guys. They are not civil service which makes getting on part time easy. A lot of the towns you have to either come on as an unpaid auxiliary while you get trained enough to go on your own. Then once you are hired part time the chiefs will sponsor you for the full time academy. But you will not be paid, you have to pay your own way, and you will not be guaranteed a full time job upon completion.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

You could always try getting your foot in the door by doing security or dispatch at a college or university. I know Tufts University likes to promote from within and has sent their desk officers to the MBTA academy.


----------

